# Well! Just Fancy That…



## Contused (Feb 9, 2018)




----------



## nickinwarwick (Feb 9, 2018)

Am I the only one who turned my laptop upside down just to check?


----------



## Wirrallass (Feb 9, 2018)

nickinwarwick said:


> Am I the only one who turned my laptop upside down just to check?


No! I did the same Nick. Good likeness tho isn't it.


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 19, 2018)




----------



## Vince_UK (Feb 19, 2018)




----------



## Alister (Feb 24, 2018)

Is it just me that has observed that trump is one of may slang terms for breaking wind &  Donald seems to have a tendency to talk from his bottom?
coincidence, I think not.


----------

